# Eddy Curry to the Wolves?



## sheefo13

Well there has been talk that a sign and trade could go down... With his heart problems we could get Nocioni and Curry for Wally and a 2nd round pick.... Sign Flip Murray and move Hassell to the 3? I think we got a good deal then...

PG-Jaric/Hudson/Wright?
SG-McCants/Murray
SF-Hassell/Ebi/Skita
PF-Garnett/Griffin/Madsen
C-Curry/Olowokandi/Madsen

I like it...


----------



## Timmons

That is a very interesting trade indeed. Chandler is locked into Chi-town's center spot for 6 years so Curry is avaliable.

Actually Curry has been avaliable for awhile now. His contract cannot be insured so teams are scared to touch him. If Minny gets him it could be one heck of a steal. Nocioni is a good player as well. 

Can McCants make up for the scoring Wally provides or would provide? I like Curry so I'm liking the deal.


----------



## the main event

It will be nice to get to read source of this rumors,please.


----------



## BEEZ

Ok nice try having a 6'4 1/2 inch Small Forward. Murray is better than Mccants


----------



## bruno34115

If that was indeed the deal I think Nocioni would start at SF. What a steal this would be for the wolves. This is assuming that he is cleared to play and we are 100% that he will be healthy.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

Damn sheefo, Nocioni and Eddy Curry for Wally and a 2nd round pick? Why would Chicago do that?


----------



## sheefo13

Guys this isn't made up....Chicago Tribune wrote it since the Bulls are looking for a Power G/F...
LINK 
The title is time to trade Curry.



> A sign-and-trade is one possibility, assuming some team is willing to take a risk the Bulls apparently will not or cannot. Who is desperate for a center who may have medical issues? Ask the Nets about that. Hello and goodbye, Alonzo Mourning.
> 
> Minnesota? The Bulls need a big shooting guard with range . . . do you like Wally Szczerbiak?


I don't know if Nocioni would be involved, but with Curry's situation they would have to give up something else in order to get Wally. It is not worth doing if it is Wally for Curry... I did forget to put Nocioni in the Roster situation but yeah....


----------



## Blazer Freak

Come on Sheefo, why would Chicago even trade Curry for Wally? Wally isn't that great. Wally for Curry would be a steal for the Wolves


----------



## sheefo13

Curry can't get a contract right now. Chandler just signed a 6 year deal, he is going to be the center from now on... They need a big guard that can play sf too.... Thats why. Read the article. Not trying to be mean lol...


----------



## socco

Blazer Freak said:


> Come on Sheefo, why would Chicago even trade Curry for Wally? Wally isn't that great. Wally for Curry would be a steal for the Wolves


Come on Blazer Freak, why would Minnesota even trade Wally for Curry? Curry isn't that great. Curry for Wally would be a steal for the Bulls.


----------



## kamego

This is a lot of back and fourth lol. Curry could also just play out the QO and become a UFA next season.


----------



## Flanders

Blazer Freak said:


> Come on Sheefo, why would Chicago even trade Curry for Wally? Wally isn't that great. Wally for Curry would be a steal for the Wolves


Actually, Wally is pretty good. 

Off the bench, Wally put up impressive numbers: 15.5 PPG/3.7 RPG/2.4 APG/50% FG.

The 50% FG shooting is the impressive part. A jump shooter who shoots 50% from the field is pretty great if you ask me. And all the talk about being injury prone? Well, yes, he had an injury and he's now recovered and was able to play 81 games last season. Wally is underrated by the majority of NBA fans. His defense isn't even that bad too.

I think I'm going to make a Wally Szczerbiak appreciation thread.


----------



## kaniffmn

Flanders said:


> I think I'm going to make a Wally Szczerbiak appreciation thread.


Somebody needs to. Seems the guy isn't respected at all. What has he done to deserve that? I dunno...but I think the WORLD of him. :biggrin:


----------



## sheefo13

But if we can ship Wally off and get Curry and Nocioni I would do it... Rather fill needs and get a young center than have Wally.

But a Wally appriciation thread would be nice. Talk about all his accpmlishments and stats... Because he is castly underrated.


----------



## Blazer Freak

I never said Wally was horrible, but I would rather have Curry then Wally. No doubt Wally puts up points, and grabs a few rebounds, but Minny doesn't have a good big man. If you did get Curry for Wally you could have a lineup like this:

C-Curry
PF-KG
SF-Hassell
SG-McCants
PG-Jaric

Jaric switches iwth McCants on D. The only reason Curry isn't getting a contract is because no insurance is taking him on. Sooner or later he will get insurance, and he'll get his contract.


----------



## sheefo13

I don't see why he wouldn't sign for the MLE with another team though...


----------



## Jonathan Watters

I've been a longtime Wally supporter, but even I wouldn't even think twice if we could get Nocioni and Curry for him. Curry is one of the best offensive post players in the league, and has the potential to be the best center in the league once Shaq is gone. Nocioni is the kind of roleplayer that every good team needs to have. If you guys want to talk about the Wolves becoming contenders again in the near future, it would take this kind of move. 

Unfortunately, it probably won't be that easy. I just don't see Chicago giving a talent like Curry away for Wally, and throwing in a very good player like Nocioni in the process. I know Curry's heart is an issue, but that's why the Bulls are going to sign him to a one-year contract and see what happens. They will pay him big next offseason if there aren't any health setbacks.


----------



## sheefo13

Well Curry obviously doesn't want to play for the Bulls anymore... He has had serious heart problems... And if Wally is brought in, they just signed Eddie Badsen, and a healthy Luol Deng, there is not much of a need for Nocioni with Wally in town too. They get a shooter so I don't see where they go wrong with the trade since Chandler is there for the long term..


----------



## Flanders

Alright the Wally appreciation thread failed in the main boards. Well, it wasn't really an appreciation thread, it was more of a..."hey, Wally is actually a good player" thread. 

I just got laughed at and beaten by other posters. I was even accused of being a gay. So the lesson is. Don't make a Wally appreciation thread. You'll just be accused of being gay. 

:none:


----------



## sheefo13

Make it here... How do you appriciate sometrhing that you have never seen? That is how it is for them.


----------



## Jonathan Watters

sheefo13 said:


> Well Curry obviously doesn't want to play for the Bulls anymore... He has had serious heart problems...


Where has Curry said he doesn't want to play for the Bulls anymore? Chicago is his hometown, you know. 



> And if Wally is brought in, they just signed Eddie Badsen, and a healthy Luol Deng, there is not much of a need for Nocioni with Wally in town too. They get a shooter so I don't see where they go wrong with the trade since Chandler is there for the long term..


Eddie Basden was an undrafted free agent signing. I don't think you can count him into the equation when looking at how much PT is available for a guy like Nocioni. 

Again. There is a reason you want to see this trade happen so badly. It's a good trade for us. If you were a Bulls fan, you might see it differently.


----------



## sheefo13

I know his Hometown is Chicago but Chandler is locked up to be their center from now on... He wants to be a starter, and probably not like to be playing behind Chandler.
Badsen is supposed to get PT with Chicago this year. Plus Duhon is back so I would not be surprised if Gordon or Hinrich started at the 2.


----------



## King Joseus

Chandler's at PF unless Curry doesn't come back....


----------



## Jonathan Watters

sheefo13 said:


> I know his Hometown is Chicago but Chandler is locked up to be their center from now on... He wants to be a starter, and probably not like to be playing behind Chandler.
> Badsen is supposed to get PT with Chicago this year. Plus Duhon is back so I would not be surprised if Gordon or Hinrich started at the 2.


Chandler and Curry were drafted as a tandem and have been playing as a tandem for 4 years. You know this as well as I do...


----------



## sheefo13

I know that, I am just letting you know the reasons that I have read that Curry will not be a Bull next year.


----------



## Carbo04

Shoot, Curry and Nocioni for Wally? I'd kick out Wally in a second.

C - Eddy Curry
PF - Kevin Garnett
SF - Andres Nocioni
SG - Rashad McCants
PG - Marko Jaric


----------



## KJay

I'd do it too.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey

sheefo13 said:


> I know that, I am just letting you know the reasons that I have read that Curry will not be a Bull next year.



There's still the chance that he doesn't get a good offer from elsewhere and he ends up taking the qualifying offer from the Bulls. He might have to end up taking that offer just to prove to teams that his health situation won't affect his game. 


Wally for Nocioni and Curry still seems very unreasonable to me.


----------



## DaBigWolf

curry is da big wolf we need on the team. he play team play more then candy. curry is younger then old man candy.

i saw balscintis rumor that says we get laker player, maybe odom is what i think?

http://basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?p=2592645#post2592645post2592645


----------



## Flanders

Wally for Nocioni and Curry?

That is a bit lopsided. We would most definitely have to throw in a 2nd round pick and Ebi along with Kandi or a 1st round pick.

But yeah, that move would make the Wolves a playoff contender again, if Curry stays healthy...Jaric as well.....oh and KG, one more thing - add Wally to that list too. :clown:


----------



## spongyfungy

I'd do it (from Chicago's side)

But I think the Bulls would rather get rid of Eric Piatkowski rather than Nocioni. Curry has been talked about for Sweetney so Wally, IMO is an upgrade to that. Sam Smith has been trying to get rid of Curry for the longest time.


----------



## sportkingJSP13

that could work


----------



## sportkingJSP13

he'd be better than olawakandi


----------



## sportkingJSP13

yep yep yep


----------



## Darius Miles Davis

Sorry to burst your bubble, Wolves fans, but I don't think this trade makes any sense for the Bulls anymore. We have a sweet shooting 2 guard, and his name is Ben Gordon. Just because he's short doesn't mean he doesn't have similarities to Wally, from the hot shooting to the questionable defense. 

The Bulls are trying to keep a good chunk of cap room for the summer of '06. Whereas this might have made sense if Peja was our target, with the strong rookie year of Luol Deng at SF, I'm not sure what great players will be available that would interest us/be interested. Nevertheless, Paxson has been quoted several times discussing 06 cap room, and we're not going to blow this much of it for Wally, who is not only overpaid next year but for the three following years. I'm not saying I don't like Wally as a player, but he hardly seems a fit for us anymore.


----------



## sheefo13

Darius Miles Davis said:


> Sorry to burst your bubble, Wolves fans, but I don't think this trade makes any sense for the Bulls anymore. We have a sweet shooting 2 guard, and his name is Ben Gordon. Just because he's short doesn't mean he doesn't have similarities to Wally, from the hot shooting to the questionable defense.
> 
> The Bulls are trying to keep a good chunk of cap room for the summer of '06. Whereas this might have made sense if Peja was our target, with the strong rookie year of Luol Deng at SF, I'm not sure what great players will be available that would interest us/be interested. Nevertheless, Paxson has been quoted several times discussing 06 cap room, and we're not going to blow this much of it for Wally, who is not only overpaid next year but for the three following years. I'm not saying I don't like Wally as a player, but he hardly seems a fit for us anymore.



I am sure you are right... But we are just exploring ideas.


----------



## bigbabyjesus

Sheefo and his crazy ideas..


----------



## sheefo13

vigilante said:


> Sheefo and his crazy ideas..



Partly my idea lol. The thing is, I got the idea from a sports writer from the Chicago Tribune and made myself feel as if we had a realistic shot at getting him.


----------

